# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  covlad96's workbook

## covlad96

Looking forward to starting this course. Also I have a question do i start the basic tasks from week 1 or 10? Might sound a bit stupid but i am slightly confused  ::?:

----------


## nito89

*Welcome to the class covlad96 

Its actually completely up to you. You can start from the current tasks for this week, or you can start from week one 

Are you a regular lucid dreamer? or are you just starting out?  Either way, any questions feel free to ask about in others workbooks or send a PM

Good luck with the tasks*

----------


## covlad96

Helllo  :smiley: 

I'm pretty much just starting out. Near the end of the school summer holidays I started on lucid dreaming and i managed to have 3 lucid dreams in about 3 weeks. But then i stopped for about 2 weeks and now I'm just getting back into the swing of things. I've started to recall my dreams from last night and I recalled 3 dreams.

Should I post my dreams in this workbook or not?

Finally, I seem to struggle to remember to do reality checks is there any way in which i can remind myself and get into the habit of doing reality checks?

Thanks.  ::D:

----------


## nito89

*You can use the on-line dream journal feature on this site, and post links in your workbook so we can all have a read 

There are a few ways, if you have a phone with a timer on it, set the timer for every hour or every few hours or so. Some people have a note in their pocket that says "RC" so whenever you take it out and see it, you can reality check 

Be creative and good luck*

----------


## covlad96

Ok, I think I will try the phone technique as I have done the other one before as I don't use my pockets very often apart from when I use my phone. Thank you  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Welcome to class!  :smiley:  Aslong as you've gotten into the habit of RC'ing, you should not use the alarm. You want to question if you're dreaming whenever you're experiencing something weird and never just take for granted that you're awake. Even if you clearly know you are.

Have you tried any of the other techniques? I recommend the WBTB technique, it's amazing. That with a bit of intentions and perhaps some mantras (that's a MILD) and your chances of getting lucid increases by alot.

Looking forward to reading about your progress in here, make sure you type down any dreams or tries you have that is progress. If you manage to complete a task say which one in here and I'll give you a nice little star. If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask!

----------


## covlad96

I have been practising for the last week doing KingYoshi's wild technique. I do this with a WBTB technique but I stay up read it on my iPod then try it this usually lasts about 5 minutes. Is it better to stay up for a little bit longer? But I don't want to stay up too long because I have school. I have been recording my dreams for the last week and I have noticed a pattern, one day I will have 3 dreams and the next I have none. Last night I had no dreams and the night before I 3 dreams.

----------


## covlad96

Recalled 5 dreams last night!!! So ive completed the first task recall 7 dreams, i recalled 8 in 3 days  ::D:

----------


## covlad96

BLAMM!!! Got my lucid dream! I have been trying SAT. Also last night I went to bed and just said to myself I can lucid dream cause I read this really helps and it did!
Anyway my lucid dream:

I woke up from my bed and sat there and looked about, my brother was sitting on his bed as we share a room. He just sat there looking at me. I said to him let me just do a reality check as it was the morning so I pinched my nose I was breathing. I took them off like I normally do instinctively and then thought ... wait I could breath! I tried it again and once again I could breathe. I was like GETT INNN IM DREAMMINNG! For a second I sat there and felt my bed to see how real it felt, it felt normal. I stood up and thought what shall i do. I thought ooooo I want to blow up a petrol station I had decided on doing this before. I closed my eyes and imagined what it would look like and thought when I open my eyes I will be here. I opened my eyes and guess what ... It didn't work! Just before this my dream felt like if I didnt put full concentration into what I was doing it would fade away. From there i got out of bed and thought i shall look at the time on my iPod to see if it really does change. I looked it was 3:15 looked away and looked back it was 116:15 I was like WTF! I proceeded to walk to my stairs and standing at the top of my stairs I looked at my hands because people say they look weird and they looked normal also I tried to push my finger through my hand and I couldn't. I walked down the stairs and into the kitchen checked the time it was still 3:15. Then looked out the window and there was a little girl in my backgarden. It gave me a rather large scare and woke me up.

I got out of bed and started telling my mum about everything and how it felt so real and all about the little girl then...

I really woke up in real life.  ::lol::

----------


## Matte87

Congratulations man!  :smiley:  MILD really works I know. Intentions are the best. And sorry for not replying earlier, but those tasks aren't active now really :/ The active ones can be found here: http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/begin...thread-115806/

Sounds like a pretty cool LD to be one of your first. What you want to do next time you try some control is to do it more passively. And I also suggest you never ever close your eyes  :tongue2:  When you do, you lose focus on the dream and you risk waking up. 

Cool FA in the end haha. Keep them coming!  :smiley:

----------


## covlad96

Oh right i thought I might of been doing the wrong tasks. Anyway I've done weeks 1-2 beginner tasks. 

Also the other night I had two lucid dreams in like the space of half an hour and i think i had like another 2 normal dreams too. I dont want to count the lucid dreams on my LD count because they were too short for my liking. It consisted of me realising ooh im dreaming, i felt the wall and thought i would follow a DC through a door to see where she was going. Then it ended.

After a week at school, that saturday morning lie in I have will always have really long dreams very vivid ones too.

I'm considering wheter setting myself up for REM rebound tonight. Is it worth it?

----------

